# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Best alround varmint cartridge

## Philipo

What do ya reckon is the best alround center-fire varmint cal (speed, accuracy, price, barrel & throat life, fun ) out of these

----------


## Wirehunt

It seems to 223 is pretty popular   :Grin: 

Cheap to run and a handy all rounder that can be pushed a bit maybe.

----------


## sneeze

How big can an animal get before its no longer a varmint?

----------


## lostlegend

it's got to be 50BMG just for the fun factor of vaporising your target at almost any range

----------


## veitnamcam

Got one Lostlegend? Up for the 20mm biz challenge ?

----------


## muzza

If I was buying a varmint specific rifle it would be a coin-toss between a 22-250 or a .204. I think the 22-250 would win due to being a tad more versatile in the range of projectiles , but that really depends on what range of varmints you intend vapourising.....

----------


## lostlegend

got 20 fully auto ones at work (i think they are 950 rounds per min) but sadly i don't own one myself.

----------


## gimp

I'm a .223 fan, myself.

----------


## jakewire

prefer the 22 250, but I may be influenced by the fact that I have one.

----------


## Philipo

> How big can an animal get before its no longer a varmint?


Anything with fur or feathers & weighs less than a slab of cans  :Pacman: 




> it's got to be 50BMG just for the fun factor of vaporising your target at almost any range


Blahahaha I put that option in to seperate the chaff from the wheat  :Wink:

----------


## Philipo

Looks like ye old 223 is still a good alrounder aye  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## crzyman

The boring came out in me and I voted 223, because, its boring and I wouldnt own one again but it does the job pretty well.

My choice is 22-243 and always will be, who gives a toss about cost, barrel life etc etc, they still print money and make barrels.  I havent seen another round yet that can spread a rabbit 16 meters accross the paddock like my 22-243 did in Kurow.

----------


## gimp

I can hit a rabbit further away than 16 meters with my .223 though

----------


## LJP

That's easy - 6BR with 75gr or 87gr Vmax. You get plenty of paddock pizza & scary pinpoint accuracy

----------


## Normie

.223 + 75gr A-Max would be hard to beat as the easiest option. I want one.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> .223 + 75gr A-Max would be hard to beat as the easiest option. I want one.


I like the 223 for its ease of use, easy to reload for, to quieten down, shoot off hand, you can lose brass without worrying, lots of ammo weighs frig all, usually comes in a small light rifle. Just a good alround performer, on deer I use the 60g Partition @ 3200 FPS. 

Interestingly when friends (with large calibres) and I come across a mob of goats or deer the 223 has always put down the most animals once the smoke clears.

Longest shot is hares at 510yrds.

Shot with 60g Nosler Ballistic Tips @3200fps.

----------


## distant stalker

i use targex 69gr pills in my 223, they do very nicely and the thing shoots like a demon. Next will be a 6br, reckon that would win in terms of versatility while maintaining good barrel life

----------


## Malhunting

.22-243   for the reason below. :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Them some big varmints!


But yea I want one :Thumbsup:

----------


## walkabout

Enjoy using my .223, fun, accuracy, barrel life etc are all considerations for me. Yet to kill anything with it yet, still setting it up. Not going too well in that department.

----------


## headcase

> I can hit a rabbit further away than 16 meters with my .223 though


Still the best one liners..

----------


## gimp

> Still the best one liners..



I deliver a top quality product at rock-bottom prices.

----------


## Kiwishooter

A cartridge or two that haven't been listed......17 Hornady Hornet, 17 Ackley Hornet, 17 Fireball, 17 Remington, 20-222, 20VT, 20 Duster, 20PPC, 20 Tactical, 20BR, 22PPC, 22BR, 223AI, 222 Rem Mag, 22-250AI, 6PPC and 6BR.........these all make good varmint cartridges, while some of these will burn out a throat quicker than others..........Kiwi

----------


## R93

> A cartridge or two that haven't been listed......17 Hornady Hornet, 17 Ackley Hornet, 17 Fireball, 17 Remington, 20-222, 20VT, 20 Duster, 20PPC, 20 Tactical, 20BR, 22PPC, 22BR, 223AI, 222 Rem Mag, 22-250AI, 6PPC and 6BR.........these all make good varmint cartridges, while some of these will burn out a throat quicker than others..........Kiwi



You forgot the .22K Hornet.

----------


## Ruger1022

I use 223 or 25-06 good when the unexpected bambi shows up

----------


## ebf

Philipo, maybe change the thread topic to Best all-round (centerfire) varmint cartridge ? Be interesting to see results for a rimfire poll.

For centrefire, my vote goes to 223 as well...

But in real-life practical terms, I would say 22LR. Dirt cheap amo used on just about every farm I know of  :Psmiley:

----------


## BRADS

> Got one Lostlegend? Up for the 20mm biz challenge ?


I had one VC, you'd never hit a bunny with the thing  :36 1 5: 
my vote 223

----------


## ebf

> I had one VC, you'd never hit a bunny with the thing


haha, and even if someone could, they'd never find evidence of the kill, just pink mist drifting slowly down the valley  :Grin: 

so own up guys, other than lostlegend, who is the other redneck 50cal varminter  :Psmiley:

----------


## BRADS

> haha, and even if someone could, they'd never find evidence of the kill, just pink mist drifting slowly down the valley 
> 
> so own up guys, other than lostlegend, who is the other redneck 50cal varminter


You'd be supprissed ebf I shot 6 deer with my 50 cal, The damage is  less than a 338, 300wsm etc,
just a hole straight through.
Here's one me mate shot with my fifty at around 730yrds it was just a yearling shot through the shoulder, almost all the venison was used, little wastage

----------


## ebf

nice, SSR ? hear what you are saying about deer at several hundred meters. for the average .50 projectile, that is taking the "heavy bullet less meat damage" rule kinda WAAAY out there  :Wink: 

what's the smallest thing you hit below say 200m ?

bunny + 650-750gr @ over 10K ft lb energy can't be a hell of a lot left ?

----------


## BRADS

Yeah mate SSR, the first lightweight one Scott made.
I don't think I ever hit anything smaller than a goat with it.
Really the 223 is a better bunny gun i feel :Thumbsup: 
It wasnt me that voted the bmg as a varmint round,
you'd need a bloody accurate one, most of them are not. :Faill:

----------


## geezejonesy

i would have voted 25-06 but not up there  then i guess 22-250 would be my next choice  but they do need a bit more powder than a 223  so thats why i chose 223  an awesome off the shelf all round varmit rifle  i just been out testing some 55gr v-max loads  not pin point accurate but at 100m where 1.5 inch group  traveling at 3600-3700 fps  SMOKIN  :Zomg:

----------


## CreepingDeath

25/06 with 75 grn vmax goin faaast would be hard to beat to 400ish woukdnt hesitate to drop a deer with it either. Used to use that load on goats it was impressive to say the least the hares didnt much like it either

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 7mmsaum

First choice  - suppressed 223 with 60g NBT for calm conditions, and a heavy 7mmsaum with 162 A-Max's for when its blowing like a cheap hooker.

----------


## R93

> i would have voted 25-06 but not up there  then i guess 22-250 would be my next choice  but they do need a bit more powder than a 223  so thats why i chose 223  an awesome off the shelf all round varmit rifle  i just been out testing some 55gr v-max loads  not pin point accurate but at 100m where 1.5 inch group  traveling at 3600-3700 fps  SMOKIN


3700fps in a .223 or .22-250 Jonesy?

----------


## geezejonesy

> 3700fps in a .223 or .22-250 Jonesy?


223

----------


## R93

> 223


Hell! With 55's? What load if you dont mind me asking?

----------


## geezejonesy

> Hell! With 55's? What load if you dont mind me asking?


thats the scary part  i dont recall i made a stuff up writeing down the load it was 2206h i wrote down 56grs think was ment to be 26

----------


## R93

I use 26grs BMII with 55's (HBN coated) thru a 22" barrel and get 3260 in cooler months and 3300 in warmer ones.
Smiddy gave me a stack of 50gr Vmax and with the same powder and charge were around 3380. Velocities were over a CED2 I never re use my brass as it was perked and I doubt I will get thru it all, anytime soon.
3700 is smoking. Who needs. .22-250 Ha Ha.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## L.R

Yep 3700! someone's been smoking.

----------


## geezejonesy

I just wanna add ....and im gunna do some more tests asap ... I was using my new super chrony 


Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## L.R

Maybe that's the first bad review of the super chrony?

----------


## R93

> Maybe that's the first bad review of the super chrony?


I dont know anything about them but knowing it works off sound I would think it was critical to ensure the chrony is level or at least the projectile is traveling over each of  the sensors at an even distance.
Any angle will shorten the distance between the sensors making the results faster Imo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## geezejonesy

it was set up  according to the instructions 
im sure that they wouldnt release a product onto the market without severe testing 1st
 it surely wasnt out of whack testing other rifles today 
303 was doin 2600fps factory highland 180grs
my 300wm was doin 3600 fps 168gr amaxs

----------


## R93

Ok. Something is not right tho. 3600 for a 168 out of a .300wm  and 3700 for 55 out of a .223 is way faster than what would be expected, no?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## geezejonesy

max loads according to ADI
 300wm 75grs 2213

----------


## L.R

No one is saying the load is to hot. I think we're getting at the fact that the chrony seems to be reading very high.

----------


## R93

> max loads according to ADI
>  300wm 75grs 2213


Give what book speed? 3600? I would have thought around 3250ish?
I cant access my ADI manual from my works wireless. All juicy things are blocked.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## L.R

That load in ADI's loading manual gives just on 3000fps that's a long way off 3600.

----------


## geezejonesy

ADI Powders Handloaders' Guide

----------


## geezejonesy

but yes you are correct it seems way to fast than it should be

----------


## R93

How far does it say to set the super chrony away? Are you using suppressors?
Ie is it effected by muzzle blast like an optical one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## geezejonesy

> How far does it say to set the super chrony away? Are you using suppressors?
> Ie is it effected by muzzle blast like an optical one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!


I had it set between 3 an 5 meters from the barrel from memory
 no suppressors   we were using a bench  it was set on a tripod up off the ground about a foot high  
we were shooting aprox 500-800mm above it

----------


## R93

As I said I dont know much about them.
If you shot over it as instructed there can be only one thing at fault.
Gaining 50 fps second without major component changes is hard enough. 
Your gaining hundreds from book values.
Let us know when you do somemore loads. I am curious and interested in one of these chronys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Matt2308

I would have said .223 but after re-chambering I'm going to say .223AI

Lapua brass.
2?.5 Varget.
55 V-max.
CCI BR4 primers.
3500fps from a 22 inch barrel still at a sensible pressure.

Very little brass trimming.
Still fires parent .223 very accurately.

Going to get hold of some of the 53 grain V-max as the BC is better than the 55s and should put this loading up there with the .22-250!

If its windy I reach for the .270.

----------


## crzyman

22-243 with 30g bergers at over 5200fps... Just putting it out there

----------


## Toby

Does it burn out the barrels fast?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Love my 1-7, 22-243, 90 Bergers dawdling at 3100, scarey accurate way out there  :Cool: 

My 1-14 is fun with 50-53 at 4200 & 30s at 5200, a little ballistically challenged compared to the 90s though...

I really like my 204 with 40V-max at 38-3900 but it is going to make way for my new toy  :Have A Nice Day: 

The 22-204, I'm very impressed with this chambering, it is like a 223ai on steroids, with no fireforming, simple dies, good brass  :Cool: 

Speeds with the Oehler 35p, 53 Vmax at 3700+, 75 Amax at 3200+, 80 Amax at 3100+, 90 Berger at 2800+ all out of 22" 1-8 Tikka.

The 90 Berger wasn't stable & wouldnt shoot, I did it for speed testing & will chamber one in a 1-7 barrel soonish. 

My own rifle will have a suppressed 20" barrel so will be interesting to see the velocity difference  :Have A Nice Day: 

The small case has a few advantages over the 243 case, less powder, less noise, longer barrel life, less weight  :Cool:

----------


## BRADS

Cant believe your 204 hasn't sold yet Greg
I'll give you $1500 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Cant believe your 204 hasn't sold yet Greg
> I'll give you $1500


Yep quite surprised myself.

I guess I should have used the usual TM discription, less than 100 rounds, 1 carefull lady owner, safe queen, only been hunting twice, etc etc  :ORLY: 

The targets probably didn't help either, as you can see, it shoots like shit......... :XD:  

Thought I would have sold the 308 as well.......

Can't really see the sense in giving them away.........

----------


## BRADS

Don't really no who would want a 308 so i can understand that one not selling :Thumbsup:

----------


## TeRei

223 WSSM is top of the pops by a long shot. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> 223 WSSM is top of the pops by a long shot.


Until you bump into the 22-243  :Grin:

----------


## crzyman

From Reloaders nest
The Rifle Section @ www.reloadersnest.com

 Mini statistics

Highest Rifle Velocity
5278 fps in .22-243 Middl.
5130 fps in .22-250 Ack Im
Most Powerfull Rifle
14412 ft-lbs in .700 NE
13109 ft-lbs in .50 BMG

----------


## Spanners

Do we need to build a forum junker rifle out of rubbish bits laying around and bust that 5278 record?  :Grin:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Do we need to build a forum junker rifle out of rubbish bits laying around and bust that 5278 record?


Yes.

----------


## veitnamcam

22 Saum or Wsm ?

----------


## ebf

> Most Powerfull Rifle
> 14412 ft-lbs in .700 NE
> 13109 ft-lbs in .50 BMG


I see your .50 BMG, .577 Trex, and even the puny .700 NE  :Grin: 

And raise you 20x82mm...

Denel NTW 20 Rifle

Perfect varmint caliber.....

if you're hunting helicopters  :Psmiley:

----------


## BRADS

That would make a sweet bush gun :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

> That would make a sweet bush gun


If you wanted to log it !

----------


## PerazziSC3

anybody had experience with 22br? seems like a cool cartridge but I guess neck turning would be required

----------


## geezejonesy

> I see your .50 BMG, .577 Trex, and even the puny .700 NE 
> 
> And raise you 20x82mm...
> 
> Denel NTW 20 Rifle
> 
> Perfect varmint caliber.....
> 
> if you're hunting helicopters


did they mention how fast projectiles where goin????????

----------


## TARGEX

I run a 22BR for testing bullets I make & they are an awesome cartridge. The barrel I have here is a 1in 10" twist MAB which I use in my Rem 700 (switch barrel). It's so consistently accurate it almost gets boring! If you have a look at data for them they tread right on the heals of a 22-250 for a bit less powder & very easy to get shooting well without a lot of messing around.
  I form cases out of 6BR brass but it's very easy to do, just run them through a 22BR FLS die & then a bit of a neck turn (for my rifle) & all ready to go.
  Shoots my 52gr Targex into one hole & the 69gr Targex go into .25" @ 100m. The little water balloons at 500m are a bit too easy so we are going to try them further out sometime. My two boys got bored with it as they were getting them every time.
  This would be my pick for a straight out varmint rifle cartridge but for a target & varmint I would go 6BR but obviously there are a lot of different ideas out there which is what makes it all interesting!

----------


## Neckshot

The only real accurate 50 is the HMG if one round misse's the other ones will soon find there mark! :Wink:

----------


## tui_man2

got 130gr barnes in a dirty 30 going over 4340fps :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

a 110gr barnes would go faster dont think anthing else would like a push up the bum that much

----------


## veitnamcam

> got 130gr barnes in a dirty 30 going over 4340fps
> 
> a 110gr barnes would go faster dont think anthing else would like a push up the bum that much


Rum ? Shot anything with them goin that fast and did the petals break off?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tui_man2

> Rum ? Shot anything with them goin that fast and did the petals break off?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Not a rum an still could go more. Just paper done it for a laugh as had a few sitting there.

----------


## TeRei

Barnes say even if they are stoked to uber speeds and the petals come off they will retain 85% weight.Currently running some 53grainers in a walk about 223.An awesome pill.

----------


## sakkaranz

hey you forgot the .17,s

----------


## Dawg

You cant beat the .223 for an all rounder, cheap to run and is good for rabbits, hares, magpies, goats and maybe even fallow.

----------


## MattyP

308!!

----------


## Jafamike

If anyone is still reading this thread....I am curious as to why 22PPC has lost favour. It is cheap to reload, has a fantastic range of powder and projectiles, the barrels last well and as far as I am aware a 22PPC still holds a 600 metre international record...what more can you want from a Varmint gun...yet sadly there are not many around. I brought a Remington 700 in .204 Ruger and after 500x rounds of various loads I got rid of it...reason? I couldn't better 0.8" group....but my Omark rebarreled into 22PPC can sit on 0.5" on a bad day and 0.3 on the rest. With a Weaver T36 it is devastating on rabbits as far away as I can see them. Is anyone else shooting 22PPC??

----------


## R93

It is certainly a caliber that have always been interested in.

----------


## kidmac42

222 is a great wee shell, 223 is very good too. and for a bit more powder 22-250 is supurb. I shoot all three on rabbits an shit, but don't force me to choose as I love all three. And all three of them take deer very well as well as humble soft bodied bunnys

----------


## northdude

how do you vote sorry not a whiz on a computer

----------


## southernman

I think you should have included a .17 center fire, I have been shooting the .17 hornet and .17 fireball the last couple years, spot your shots, puff of fur or fethers, and the "wack" the .17 hornet makes, on gophers and small rabbits all add to the fun, great waking small game caliber's. 
have a .204 or 6mm rem for long range. sold both my 22-250 and .223,

----------


## southernman

Just noticed this thread is three years old,

----------


## Monsterbishi

> Just noticed this thread is three years old,


We'll still argue like it's a fresh idea though ;-)

.223 Has always been my choice, even more so with the likes of the 53gr VMax projectile

----------


## northdude

22 hornet or 222 I'm showing my age

----------


## GravelBen

> .223 Has always been my choice, even more so with the likes of the 53gr VMax projectile


The 53 Vmax is very explosive on wallabies, hares etc - rather emphatically dead.

It did surprisingly well with a neck shot on a fallow buck too - certainly wouldn't be my normal choice of deer bullet but its what I had and the deer had already been wounded by someone else. Smashed the vertebrae and dropped it on the spot.

----------


## scottrods

243 Win. 
55 gr Nosler BT's 
Running at 3690fps.

Roos out to 500yds 
Hares and rabbits beyond 300 easy.

Outshoots and flatter than a 223. 

And can go up to 100gr pills for deer and pigs.

----------


## small_caliber

Hmmm the question is best all-round "Varmint" cartridge wouldn't call most of the cartridges listed as varmint cartridges, but "all-round" cartridges capable of taking hares, rabbits through to Wapiti.

The 17 Fireball with a 25gr bullet shoots flatter than a 243 with a 55gr Nosler and uses only 15gr of powder where the 243W uses around 40gr......so a lot cheaper to load for as well.

----------


## WallyR

And the 6mm Rem/6mm AI - 22/6mm Rem (would love one of these as a 'plaything') or its AI version. Plus 25/06 Rem/AI. Pretty sure there are quite a few others we've all missed, as well  :Grin:

----------


## WallyR

223 brass is readily available (and cheap), plenty of recipes around for 'home brewing' your own 'pet load' and there's plenty of varmints (mainly rabbits), around to practise on. Pity that second hand rifles (all action types) are priced at near new, new or greater than new prices by the seller - the units are SECOND HAND! Restricts shooters on a (pension) budget, from renewing a 'love affair' with varmint hunting *sigh*

----------


## Monsterbishi

> 223 brass is readily available (and cheap), plenty of recipes around for 'home brewing' your own 'pet load' and there's plenty of varmints (mainly rabbits), around to practise on. Pity that second hand rifles (all action types) are priced at near new, new or greater than new prices by the seller - the units are SECOND HAND! Restricts shooters on a (pension) budget, from renewing a 'love affair' with varmint hunting *sigh*


What's your budget, there's more than a few sub $1000 centerfire rifles out there these days, The Ruger American, Savage Axis, Rem 770, etc.

----------


## northdude

I use a Remington 788  in 222 it was cheap and is extremely accurate perfect for the job

----------

